# Testing Rennet?



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I have made two batches of feta recentely..both have not set up at all. I have a new culture that I got and have used it but to no success? I need to determine if it is this culture, or my rennet has gone bad. How can I tell?


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Do a tiny test on the rennet- a cup of milk and one drop of rennet diluted in 1 tbsp water.
It should set up really fast if it is still ok.
Lee


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Late lactation milk doesn't set up as well...I am so frustrated with it that I am going to buy some calcium chloride.


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Aja-Sammati said:


> Late lactation milk doesn't set up as well...I am so frustrated with it that I am going to buy some calcium chloride.


that is exactly what I did Michelle  What a bummer...3 gallons of milk to the chickens  do you know how much to use by any chance. When I called Hoegger she didn't know, she thought maybe a 1/2 tsp. and wasn't sure when to add it either. More research....just when you think you got it figured out righ!


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

When using 30% calcium chloride, add 1/4 tsp per gallon for a .01% overall content. Legal limit commercially is .02%, so you could use as much as 1/2 tsp per gallon, but the higher amount is only if the milk is really low in calcium.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

mix it in water before you add it, I think


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

oh yes, thank you! You want it to be diluted with about 40 parts water to 1 part solution when you mix it in, and stir in up-down strokes so it's distributed. Add to milk early on, just when you start bringing it to temp. You want the calcium to be well distributed by the time you add in rennet.


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

You're right Michelle, mis with water before adding.


----------

